# Anybody have the new OEM 2.0's or 2.5's?



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I periodically check the loooong thread about the new OEM midbass drivers available now, but haven't seen any kind of feedback on them except for katodevin's review.

Does anybody else have them yet? If so, your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Anybody have any comments on these speakers yet?


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

I've got some ordered but it looks like I'm going to get my Ebony's first, so there's no telling when the ID's are going in the car.


----------

